

Tesla Unveil Disappoints, Costs Elon Musk $500M - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2014/10/10/tesla-unveil-disappoints-costs-elon-musk-more-than-500-million/

======
TrevorJ
The article fails to mention exactly why the unveil should be seen as
disappointing. I'd also expect a financial publication to understand the
distinction between actual losses and theoretical ones. Elon has not lost
$500M, his stock has just fluctuated, as stocks are apt to do. Lackluster
article all around really.

